# Freiburg -> Freudenstadt und zurück



## BlueDiamond (20. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
wir würden gerne dieses WE eine 2-Tages Tour von Freiburg nach Freudenstadt und zurück mit dem MTB machen.
Jetzt bin ich gerade bei der Routenplanung. Klar kann ich mir auf der Karte eine Strecke für den Hin- und Rückweg raussuchen. Aber ob das dann auch wirklich die schönsten Wege sind erkenne ich nur schwer. 
Daher meine Frage:
Welche Streckenabschnitte oder landschaftlichen Highlights müssen unbedingt auf der Strecke liegen? Was sollen wir meiden? Fokus liegt nicht auf technisch anspruchsvoll sondern eher landschaftlich schön. Z.B. nette Flusstäler oder schöne Höhenwege. Dürfen sowohl Trails als auch Forstwege sein.
Kennt jemand vielleicht auch eine nette, günstige und fahrradfreundliche Pension bei Freudenstadt?

Vielen Dank für Infos und ein schönes Bikewochenende!
Karsten


----------



## Cook (20. April 2007)

Hallo Karsten!

Komme aus FDS und kann dir Tipps ab dem Kinzigtal geben.
Raufwärts ist das Wolftal (ab Wolfach) sehr idyllisch, wenn du relativ anspruchsloses Terrain bevorzugst. Aber es gibt wirklich unendlich viele tolle Trails zwischen FDS und Hausach/Wolfach.
Runterwärts unbedingt den Westweg nehmen! Von FDS auf den Kniebis und weiter zur Alexanderschanze. Dort den Westweg nehmen bis Hausach.
Kannst gerne mal auf unsere Seite (Signatur) klicken.

Für Unterkünfte in FDS kann ich dir keinen richtigen Tipp geben, weil ichs noch nie gebraucht habe ;-)
Wenn du es sehr familiär möchtest und auf nette, umsorgende Tantchen stehst, ist die Pension Wälde auf dem Zwieselberg sehr nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (20. April 2007)

Wutach bzw. Gutachschlucht mitnehmen! Läßt sich nich fahrn aber is n Abstecher wert! Liegt aufm Kandelhöhenweg. Der is generell nich schlecht.


----------



## ciao heiko (20. April 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Wutach bzw. Gutachschlucht mitnehmen! Läßt sich nich fahrn aber is n Abstecher wert! Liegt aufm Kandelhöhenweg. Der is generell nich schlecht.



Wutach und Gauchach sind schön. Liegen aber weder am Kandelhöhenweg noch sonst an der angefragten Route.

In einem Tag ist das ganz schön heftig was du vorhast. Entweder fährst du Elztal, Haidburg, Kinzigtal, Wolfach, FDS, aber dann bist du viel im Tal und hast viel Strasse. Die Täler sind schön, aber auch verkehrsreich. Im Elztal zumindest gibt es einen schönen Radweg bis Elzach. Die Strecke ist ganz gut zu schaffen. Alternativ kannst du ab Waldkirch auch über den Kandelhöhenweg fahren. In der Gegend von Hohenhäusern/Biederbach gehst du vom Kandelweg ab und rollst bis ins Kinzigtal. Die Strecke ist sehr schön und der Höhenrücken nicht so hoch.

Willst du MTB über die Höhe fahren dann musst du versuchen oben zu bleiben.
Ich würde über Rosskopf, St.Peter, Platte, St Märgen, Thuner fahren. Dort entlang der B500 auf dem Westweg Richtung Neukirch, Brend, Farrenkopf. Leider musst du ins Kinzital runter und dann wieder hoch. Das Kinzigtal auf der Höhe zu umfahren würde dich zu weit in den Osten abtreiben. Landschaftlich ist die Strecke schön, da du immer auf dem Rücken fährst, viele Aussichtspunkte hast und die Wege gut gemischt sind. Aber an einem Tag fast nicht zu schaffen.


ciao heiko


----------



## BlueDiamond (23. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!
Da wir Samstags erst mittags starten konnten sind wir mit dem Auto bis ins Kinzigtal gefahren. Von dort aus dann per Bike nach Schiltach und den Mittelweg nach Freudenstadt. Einfach zu fahren, landschaftlich schön, ein paar Trails aber hauptsächlich breite Forstwege. Übernachten würde ich nicht mehr direkt in Freudenstadt. Außerhalb ist es sicherlich etwas billiger, wobei das Frühstück im "Hotel am Park" unschlagbar war 
Zurück dann wie von Cook empfohlen auf dem Westweg über den Brandenkopf nach Hausach. Toller Weg mit Trails und schönen Ausblicken. Und trotz Sonntag und bestem Wetter nur sehr wenig Wanderer.
Insgesamt ist diese Rund auch locker in einem Tag zu fahren. Daher werde ich beim nächstern Mal über die Martinskapellen nach Triberg und dann von dort aus den Mittelweg fahren. Sieht auf der Karte recht anspruchsvoll aus. Zurück dann wieder den Westweg über Hausach und anschließend den Farrenkopf zurück ins Elztal. Damit sind dann 2 Tage gut ausgefüllt 
Ist jemand von euch diese Strecke oder Streckenabschnitte schon mal gefahren? Speziell Triberg -> Schiltach oder Hausach -> Elzach?

Viele Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Cook (23. April 2007)

BlueDiamond schrieb:


> ....
> Von dort aus dann per Bike nach Schiltach und den Mittelweg nach Freudenstadt. Einfach zu fahren, landschaftlich schön, ein paar Trails aber hauptsächlich breite Forstwege. Übernachten würde ich nicht mehr direkt in Freudenstadt. Außerhalb ist es sicherlich etwas billiger, wobei das Frühstück im "Hotel am Park" unschlagbar war
> ....
> Viele Grüße
> Karsten



Dann bist du nicht den Mittelweg gefahren. Denn der ist alles andere als ein breiter Forstweg! Teilweise nur mit perfekter Technik fahrbar über große Sandsteine. Ab Schmidsberger Platz bis zum Zwieselberg ein einziger Trail. Und vom Zwieselberg gehts runter zum Kinzigbrückle über einen herrlichen Blockpfad. Oder ihr seid einfach verwöhnt ;-)

Hättest wegen der Übernachtung halt bei Frau Wälde auf dem Zwieselberg angeklopft...


----------



## BlueDiamond (24. April 2007)

Doch es war schon der Mittelweg. Aber das schwierige Stück haben wir wohl zufällig umfahren, da wir zum Stausee Kleine Kinzig abgebogen sind und erst bei Zwieselberg wieder auf den Mittelweg gestoßen sind. Den Blockpfad haben wir natürlich wieder mitgenommen 
Und zwischendrin war auch mal ein wegen umgestürzter Bäume unfahrbares Stück im Wald.
Bei Frau Wäldele werden wir das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall anklopfen!!
Weißt du wie der Mittelweg von Triberg nach Schiltach zu fahren ist?

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Cook (24. April 2007)

BlueDiamond schrieb:


> Doch es war schon der Mittelweg. Aber das schwierige Stück haben wir wohl zufällig umfahren, da wir zum Stausee Kleine Kinzig abgebogen sind und erst bei Zwieselberg wieder auf den Mittelweg gestoßen sind. Den Blockpfad haben wir natürlich wieder mitgenommen
> Und zwischendrin war auch mal ein wegen umgestürzter Bäume unfahrbares Stück im Wald.
> Bei Frau Wäldele werden wir das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall anklopfen!!
> Weißt du wie der Mittelweg von Triberg nach Schiltach zu fahren ist?
> ...



Achso.

Den südlichen Mittelweg kenne ich leider nicht aus eigener Erfahrung! Soll aber über weite Strecken auf Forstwegen sein.


----------

